# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Luna i Mara u rodilištu, 2. dio

## apricot

Kaže Mara da se njih dvije dovikuju preko boksova. Luna je dobila loptu i skakuće sve u 16, a Mara zbog dijagnoze mora biti prikopčana na CTG.
Zamislite koji cirkus: Mara - kukac, gleda Lunu - skakavca... i prenosi uživo...
 :Laughing:   :D  8) 
(moram malo smajlija potrošiti za naše cure)

----------


## wewa

e, da mi je to vidjeti uzivo!  :Laughing:

----------


## Brunda

:D

----------


## anchie76

Ovo je cisto ludilo!!! :D

----------


## Amalthea

Cureeeeeeeeeeeee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Kaleb, Mirta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## apricot

Luna otvorena 5 prstiju, trudovi jaki, svake minute.
Mari isteklo pola boce dripa i... ništa...

Cure koje ste se kladile na Maru... sav novac uplatite za Rodino gnijezdo.
Hvala!

----------


## bruni

Nevjerojatan topic  :D ......moram i ja malo zavibrati za cure, Mirtu i Kaleba.......viiibbbrrraaaaaammmmmm...............  ....

----------


## Frida

Koji topic! Ove proljetnice su super, počelo je s Nikom, a ovo je pravi triler!
Ajmo ekipa!  :D

----------


## ana.m

Mirta, Kaleb.-.-.-Mirta, Kaleb.-.-.-,Mirta, Kaleb.-.-.-Mirta, Kaleb.-.-.- (nadam se da ćete ovo čitati u navijačkom duhu)  :D  :D

----------


## aleta

ma sad će to brzo. sretno!

----------


## TIGY

Ajme koje ludilo ... viiiiiiiiiiiiiibrrrrrraaaaam i okladu stavljam na Lunu !!!  :D Nekak mi se čini da će ona ipak prva ...   :Wink:

----------


## Nitica

Ovo je mrak!!! Fenomenalan topic pun adrenalina, dođe mi da idem roditi, pa da se i ja nadvikujem iz trećeg boksa!

----------


## Inesica

ja tek sad vidim tekmu.
cure dršte se.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Angel

curama šaljem veliku pusu, jer ne znam hoću li imati dostupan internet preko vikenda. sad idem iz ureda iako bih najradije ostala i pričekala lijepe vijesti. drž'te se. mislimo na vas   :Heart:

----------


## Nika

Lunin MD je javio da bi ga uskoro trebali pozvati u rađaoni, da se iskrala iz predrađaone pa mu ti rekla :D 

Kaže da je jako izmučena (nije ni čudo)  :Sad:   ali da je otvorena 5 prstiju...!  :Heart:

----------


## momtobe

Ja pospremila cijelu kuću čekajući vijesti! Ispeći ću još i kolač kad se ovo dvoje malaca rode!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~bravo, cure!!!

----------


## Lu

> Lunin MD je javio da bi ga uskoro trebali pozvati u rađaoni, da se iskrala iz predrađaone pa mu ti rekla :D 
> 
> Kaže da je jako izmučena (nije ni čudo)   ali da je otvorena 5 prstiju...!


 :D   znala sam ja da ce ona prva....go Luna go   :Love:

----------


## Fidji

Ovo će biti super priče s poroda, jedva čekam.
Cure ~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## Mirta30

ajmo cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Nitica

Ajde cureeee~~~~~~~~~

I ja jedva čekam priče sa poroda!

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Ja sam se toliko poistovjetila s njima da imam osjećaj da ću i ja roditi  :D Uostalom, prošle godine mi je cijeli 24.3. prošao u trudovima   :Grin:

----------


## Vrijeska

Kaleb stiže u 20:27, Mirta u 21:44  :D  

A sad vi  8)

----------


## branka1

Kak su lude!!!

Ove proljetnice su stvarno žestoko počele! trebat će to nadmašit!

curke i dečko~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## VedranaV

~~~~~~~~~~
 :Heart:

----------


## Mirta30

> Mirta u 21:44  :D


već sam stigla  :Laughing:

----------


## Vrijeska

> Vrijeska prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mirta u 21:44  :D
> 
> 
> već sam stigla


  :Grin:

----------


## ruby

Tek sad sam sjela za kompjuter!!!
 :D Luna  :D  Mare!!!!
Joj, kako će za tren zaboravit sve bolove kad pomirišu svoje male štruce!!! Ajmo cure, svi čekaju lijepe vijesti!!

----------


## apricot

Luna i dalje na 5 prstiju, već je jako umorna.
Mara ima učestale kontrakcije, ali je ne boli.
Sad je bila strka po rađaoni, imali su brzinski porod,
Mara snima!

----------


## Sanja

Uh, meni je od pet prstiju do poroda trebalo oko petnaest sati. :/ 

Nadam se da će cure biti brže.

Idemo, Luna i Mara, navijamo za vas!   :Heart:

----------


## dee-dee

Cure, sretnoooooooooooooo  :D   :Heart:

----------


## bruni

Uh, cure dršte se  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~

----------


## apricot

Još jedan brzinski!
Njih dvije same ostale...
Njihovoj babici smjena počinje u 19h - valjda klinci TO čekaju!

----------


## TIGY

Jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, bebice samo što nisu stigle ...  :D  !!!

----------


## Darijae

:D  šaljem ~~~~~~~~ da sve prođe super i da se stignu naspavat nočas   :Wink:

----------


## Frida

Vibramo još uvijek, drž'te se cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Nika

Super kaj im stiže primalja :D

----------


## pinocchio

ajme ludila, cure šta ste nam priredile   :Rolling Eyes:  

samo hrabro do kraja dok se bebice ne prištekaju na cike. 
do tada mislimo na vas   :Love:

----------


## barakuda

Tek sam sada vidila ovaj topic, nadam se da su se Luna i Mara do sada porodile i drze svoje andjelcice u rukama(ako jos imaju snage!), a ako nisu rodile drzim im fige da se to sto prije dogodi. Sreca pa je Luna sve nabavila za nakon poroda- vidila sam listu na forumu! Sretno svima i majkama i bebama i VELIKA  :Love:

----------


## Lidali

Ovo je prava  nedoživljena ludnica!  8) 

Go, cure, go! 

Nek vam je objema sve što brže gotovo!   :D

----------


## spooky

Ajme, što sam ja propustila...

Luna i Mara, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da što prije bude gotovo.

----------


## apricot

*19:06, Luna ušla u rađaonicu!*

----------


## Ancica

Go girls, go  :D

----------


## Lilly

:D

----------


## apricot

Naska je s njom, navodi je...
Glavica na ušću (19:12)

----------


## bruni

Koji direktan prijenos  :D .....još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Vrijeska

> Naska je s njom, navodi je...
> Glavica na ušću (19:12)


??

Tko ti javlja?
Pa nije ona valjda direktno na liniji ili je Mara preuzela ulogu direktnog izvjestitelja?!

----------


## apricot

Rodio se Kaleeeeeeeb (19:17)

Luna, čestitamo!

----------


## bruni

Čestitke mami i velika pusa malom Kalebu   :Love:

----------


## Amalthea

Plačem, tulim....  :D

----------


## Darijae

:D  :D  Čestitke mami   :Love:   :Saint:

----------


## Amalthea

A sada - Mara, Mara, Mara!

----------


## kli_kli

Cestitamo hrabroj mami i Kalebu!

----------


## apricot

3500g

----------


## Lu

i ja placem ko luda  :D  CESTITAM!!   bravo Luna!

----------


## Buffy

Lunci :D 
Dobit cu trudove od uzbudjenja!!!!!!!!!

----------


## spooky

Čestitam!!!! :D 

Čekamo još jednu lijepu vijest  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivana s

Čestitam Luna  :D  
ajde Mare i Mirta, još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## apricot

prebacujte se na čestitanja!
ovo je dalje marin topic!

----------


## wewa

Cestitam, Luna, na tvom malom/velikom cudu!
cmizdriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiim  :Heart:  

Mara, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Fidji

Bravo Luna,

Mara, naše misli su uz tebe!

----------


## tučica

Bravo Luna, od kad joj je došla Naska trebalo joj je samo 17 minuta!!Cestitke, i   :Love:  Kalebu i mami!

----------


## ruby

To mama  :D  :D  :D !!!
Čestitke   :Love:  !!

----------


## pinocchio

go, mara, go! sad ćeš ti brzo ....

----------


## Vrijeska

Bravo!
Čestitamo!


Mara, sada je na vama red!

----------


## Amalthea

Tko prati Maru? S kim je ona u kontaktu?

----------


## apricot

Ja!
Pojačali joj drip, otvorena 2 prsta, cerviks na 3/4.
Super je raspoložena!
Ne znam koliko će izdržati sa izvještajima...

----------


## Amalthea

Hm... nadam se da će biti sve ok i brzo, bilo bi dobro da ima specijalnog izvjestitelja iz rađaonice... Nika, posudi svog   :Smile:

----------


## ivory

Divno, čestitke mami, tati i Kalebu  :D   :D

----------


## sirius

ČESTITKE! 8)

----------


## andrea

ja sam ko oduzeta


bravo kaleb, bravo luna :D  !!

kaj je s marom, kak ona stoji ?!

----------


## mina

Čestitke Luni, Mari i Mirti~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## plashljivo_pile

luna   :Kiss:   čestitam!  :D  :D  :D 
ajde još mari
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
da što bolje prođe  :Smile:

----------


## Mirta30

ajde MIRTA :D

----------


## andrea

mirta  :Laughing:  

apri, nika; jel luna uspjela proći bez epi ?!

----------


## Romina

Još malo i Mirta će ugledati mamu  :D

----------


## Felix

luna, cestitam, mara, drzim fige!!!   :Heart:

----------


## thalia

Ajme, divno, divno  :D  :D  :D  :D 

Drago mi je, bravo Luna, bravo Kaleb! Drž se Mara!   :Love:

----------


## kikic

Dobrodošao Kaleb!!

----------


## sladjanaf

Čestitam Luna!

vibre Mari! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## barakuda

Boze, evo tulim! Luna cestitam na velikoj hrabrosti i dobrodosao na svijet Kalebe! :D  Maro saljem ti pozitivne vibrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  :Heart:

----------


## Romina

> mirta  
> 
> apri, nika; jel luna uspjela proći bez epi ?!


Javila mi je Romy da je prošla bez epi,ali sam upravo pročitala da joj je ostao komad posteljice  :Sad:

----------


## Amalthea

Novosti? Mara!

----------


## apricot

Malo ju je počelo "šarafiti", ali ništa strašno.
Stanje nepromijenjeno - otvorena dva prsta.
Ne žele ništa forsirati zbog sumnje na ljuštenje posteljice.

----------


## Fae

Ajmo Mara!!! :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Sanja

Bravo Luna!  :D 

Mara, sad navijamo za tebe, samo hrabro!   :Heart:

----------


## Nitica

Mara, Mara, Mara!!!

----------


## saška

Mara drži se ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Luna čestitam!

----------


## TIGY

Luna, čestitam od srca, jupiiiiiii ...  :D !!!

Mara, viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiibrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  rrrrrrrrrraaaaam !!!

----------


## Frida

Mara i Mirta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## trinity

ajme koje ludilo...prijenos uzivo...luni cestitke!!!! mari vibrrr~~~~~~

----------


## aries24

ja ovo tek vidila

go mara, go  :D

----------


## TeddyBearz

Mara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Darijae

neda mi se odlogirat uopče da štogod ne propustim  :D

----------


## odra

A ja propustila svo uzbuđenje...   :Sad:   Nema veze, sad se ježim i skačem od sreće!!! Kalebu pusa!

A sad ne propuštam daljnji tijek Marinog poroda... Drž se, Maro, sad će Mirtička!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~

----------


## puros

joj, ja sve propustila, tek sam sad vidjela. ma bolje, srce bi me bilo strefilo.

čestitke luni na malom kalebu. mara idemooooooo :D

----------


## zrinka

go, mara, go!

luna, to draga, 
pusa   :Heart:

----------


## Nika

ajmo maro  :Heart:  

Rekla Luna da će me izvještavati o Mari dok je gore.

----------


## frka20

Kalebe dobrodošao!!!! Čestitke Luni !!!!!!!!!! i tati!   :D 

A sad Mara...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ajmo!!!!!!!!!

----------


## šmučka

I ja tulim  :Rolling Eyes:  .
Mara, samo hrabro.
Drzi se  :Heart:  .

----------


## apricot

zadnje se javila u 20:55 kad je na moje ponuđene štendere i splinte (znat će oni koji imaju veze s Rasprodajom) rekla da joj donesem pištolj jer nikad ne znaš kad će ti zatrebati...
(hm, možda se naljutila što joj ga nisam odnijela)...

nadam se da je krenulo...

----------


## Vrijeska

Sad će ona!!

Je l skače po lopti ili je još prikopčana?

----------


## branka1

Mara, Mara  :D  :D

----------


## josie

mara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~mirta~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Vodenjak

Čestitke Luna!   :Love:  

Go Mara go!!!!!!!!   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
P.S. Apricot svaka čast na izvještaju, vijest u 19:19 da je rodila u 19:17, fenomenalno!

----------


## jadro

Mara, Mara Mara  :D

----------


## Janoccka

Srećom sam danas slabo doma i na forumu pa nisam bila u tijeku ove ludnice... Tko zna   :Grin:  
Mada me od ovih proljetnica više ništa ne može iznenaditi!
Bravo za cure!

----------


## dee-dee

Luna, cestitke!!!! :D 
Mare, sretnooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## yavanna

Luna čestitaaaaamooooooo!!!!!  :Love:  
Mara ajmooooooo!!!! Koja ludnica....tresla sam se dok sam sve iščitala ....

----------


## ana.m

Maro samo naprijed, želim ti porod što prije.   :Kiss:  
A sada odoh čestitati Luni.......

----------


## ruby

Mare  :D , Mare :D , Mare :D !!!!

----------


## Točkica

Ja sam tek sad vidjela ovo...pa to je ludnica! Čestitala sam već Luni a sad napeto čekam tko će javiti za Maru........ :D 
Nisam stigla pratiti u zadnje vrijeme, u kojem su rodilištu cure?

----------


## Vrijeska

> Ja sam tek sad vidjela ovo...pa to je ludnica! Čestitala sam već Luni a sad napeto čekam tko će javiti za Maru........ :D 
> Nisam stigla pratiti u zadnje vrijeme, u kojem su rodilištu cure?


Sv.Duh

----------


## Mamita

još jedna znači
luna, super   :Heart:  

mene hvata strava od ovolike publike 
ko da rađaš na stadionu   :Laughing:  

goooollllllll
ma kakva njemačka, ma kakve karte, ma kakav adrenalin....

----------


## maria71

a kako si nam ti mamita?

----------


## mamazika

Već sam mislila da će Mirta i Kaleb imati fotofiniš!

----------


## Mamita

> a kako si nam ti mamita?


steže me, boli me, gunđam, beba je okrenuta, otvorena sam i tako to.

----------


## Romina

mamita je trudna  :shock: pa kak mi je to promaklo

----------


## Lutonjica

ha ha romina, rikavam od smijeha  :Laughing:

----------


## Romina

:Embarassed:

----------


## anek

cure, što je s marom, jel ima kakvih novosti?

----------


## Brunda

Bravo Luna i Kalebe  :D 
Maro i Mirta, sad vas dvije zapnite još malo (ako već sve nije gotovo)   :Heart:  
Ajmooooooooooooooooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Lidali

Čestitke Luni i Kalebu!  :Heart:  

Još malo Maro i eto ljepotice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D

----------


## tweety

Boze, sto sam ja propustila!

Mare~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## macek

Ovo je ludo.. Tek sad sam sve vidjela i pročitala..
Cure..  :Heart:  
Maro, a baš sam danas mislila na tebe.. Ti si žena-zmaj.. bit će sve super.

----------


## mamazika

Ima li još netko vezu s Marom? Apricot, si budna?

----------


## bubimira

Ajme..........
nema me par dana a gle ti drame!!!

Luna i Kaleb- čestitam!

Mara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
mislim na tebe   :Love:

----------


## apricot

Mara je na lopti sinoć od 23. Trudovi su na 5 minuta, ali nisu strašni. Čeka Habeka da joj da akupunkturu.
Ona je heroj!
 :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mamita

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Lutonjica

jesus  :shock: 
a kaj je s onim da drugo ide brže?

----------

Kakvu akupunkturu? :? 
I ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ineska

stvarno kakvu akupunkturu?

Go Mara, go...!!!!  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## VedranaV

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## apricot

Trudovi se pojačali, još je u predrađaoni.
Idem je pitati ima li tamo još kakva hrabra trudnica da nam prenosi finiš ko što je Mara prenosila Lunin.

----------


## Mukica

go mara go

----------


## ruby

Ajde Mare  :D !!

----------


## apricot

Kaže Mara: Počeo je showtime!

----------

Ali akupunkturaaaaaaa???????

----------


## Frida

Go Mara&Mirta! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sabaleta

Maro, Maro~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mirta, Mirta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Vrijeska

I red je da cure budu mlađe od dečkiju, zar ne  :Wink:  To će biti ljubav iz  rodilišta između Mirte i Kaleba  :Heart:  

Mara se zasigurno do sada naskakala! Njih dvije će nama ostalima koje dolazimo za koji dan izraubati lopte  :Grin:  

Sretno!

----------


## Darijae

:D ajmo cure...

ja sam več mislila da ću jutros doć na kraj priće..

----------


## Morwen

Luna, čestitam   :Heart:  
Maro, go,go !

----------


## apricot

Ne javlja se više!
Pretpostavljam da je to - to i da će sljedeći post biti na čestitanjima!
 :Love:

----------


## Nika

a jooj  :Heart:

----------


## Nika

...u smislu, prekrasno!

----------


## apricot

U rađaoni je!
Otvorena 6 centimetara!
Sad će to!

----------


## Nitica

Joooj kak je to super. Uskoro će mali smotuljak biti u rukama svoje mamice. Pa, ja uvijek na spomen rađaone i smotuljka suzim...

----------


## Mirta30

uf, ja mislila već je sve gotovo

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andrea

mara, mirta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  

apri, thx na prijenosu !

----------


## Amalthea

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Rency

Luna cestitke tebi i Kalebu :D 
Mara drz se :D 
suze su se samo spustile citajuci sve ovo :D

----------


## srecica

placem od srece  :D 
Luna bravo!
Maro drzi se jos samo mrvicu   :Heart:

----------


## mina

Ja sam mislila da je i Mirta već tu.
Mara, još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mamazika

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za brzo i lako finale   :Heart:

----------


## Darijae

nadam se da će uskoro biti gotovo ...tj. da će uskoro poćeti ljubav dvi hrabre cure ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## anchi

Ne mogu vjerovati da sam propustila ovakav finale... Pusa Luni, Mari i mrvicama!!!!! :D

----------

Ja sinoć više nisam mogla izdržat, sad sam pročitala 6 stranica u dahu...

Čestitke Luni i Kalebu, ima vijesti za Maru?? :D

----------


## macek

Maro..  :D .. još malo..

----------


## apricot

macek, tebe ću zadužiti da objaviš sretnu vijest!
ja moram od računala.

----------


## barakuda

go Maro, go Maro..., svi smo uz tebe :D

----------


## sanjam71

Mirta je upoznala mamu  :D

----------


## trinity

:D

----------


## dolega

:D

----------


## snorki

Ne mogu da vjerujem da se Mara tako dugo poradja?
Nadam se da je vec rodila, a da nasi izvjestaci nisu proslijedili ekskluzivu :D

----------


## snorki

> Mirta je upoznala mamu  :D


pisale smo u isto vrijeme


Cestitam :D

----------


## mamazika

Jupiiii!  :D 
 Čestitam!!!   :Love:

----------


## Amalthea

:D Bravo!

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Bravo cure!   :Heart:  
Mirta je izabrala dobar datum za dolazak na svijet   :Wink:

----------


## Nika

:Heart:   :D

----------


## ms. ivy

uf, al' je bilo uzbudljivo! 

dobro došla, mirta!  :D

----------


## Janoccka

:Love:

----------


## Mamita

:Heart:   :D

----------


## TIGY

Čestitam !!!  :D

----------


## Lu

:Heart:   cestitamo!

----------


## Frida

Čestitamo!   :Love:

----------


## Viola

Dobrodošla Mirta !! :Heart:   :D

----------


## meli

Čestitam!  :Love:

----------


## plashljivo_pile

čestitam curama!   :Love:  
 :D  :D  :D

----------


## Darijae

:D  bravo cure ..guštajte

----------


## Fidji

Bravo za Maru!!!! :D

----------


## ivana7997

:D

----------


## ASTRA

Čestitam!!! :D

----------


## snorki

hajde nek neko prebaci rodjenje Mirte na Cestitanje :D 
Sta ste se sjatile ovdje? Utakmica zavrsena. Razlaz  :Laughing: 


Jos da krene i Mamita, kad je nas ovako dobro krenulo navijanje :D

----------


## ivancica

Mara,   :Love:  

Čestitke!!!!!

----------


## andrea

mara, čestitke tebi i TM, mirti puse dobrodošlice :D

----------


## ana.m

A ja ću preseliti na čestitamo....

----------


## barakuda

Bravo Maro, cestitke tebi i TM, Mirta dobrodosla i velika  :Love:   :D

----------


## frka20

Bravo Mara!!!!!  :D

----------


## Lidali

Bilo je dugo, naporno i nadasve uzbudljivo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No, sad kad je sve konačno gotovo, Mare i Mirta Čestitke od srca!  :Love:  

Odmarajte i uživajte jedna u drugoj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Saint:

----------


## anchie76

Luna, Mara cestitke od srca   :Heart:   :Love:   :D

----------


## anchi

:D

----------


## Paula

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Ribi

Cure, sretno vama i vašim velikim malim bebama!   :Love:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Dok se Luna ne vrati na forum ,evo par slikica malog švrće i sretne mame :Smile: :

http://free-zg.t-com.hr/tristana/pic03.jpg
http://free-zg.t-com.hr/tristana/pic02.jpg
http://free-zg.t-com.hr/tristana/pic01.jpg

----------


## loonalee

Ajme presladak je!! :D 

Čestitke Luna!!! :D 

a čestitke i Mari!! :D

----------


## sabaleta

Preeeeeslatka bebica   :Saint:  
Majčica izgleda kao da bi mogla pješke do Splita  :Smile:

----------


## mamazika

Kaleb je presladak, kako se samo smije na onoj drugoj slici (da, znam da se tako male bebe ne smiju, ali on se ipak smije   :Wink:   )

----------


## Romina

Pa mačak mali se stvarno smije  :Love:  predivan je....a koja lijepa kosica

----------


## branka1

Kaleb je prekrasan. A smije se zato jer je to Odentovo dijete  :Wink:   (kao što kaže Anita-AZ za svoje da su joj rekli da je Leboyerovo pa je zato tako veselo i mirno nakod poroda)

Čestitke i Mari i Mirti  :Heart:   :D 

Nadam se da će si mame sejvati ove topice i čuvati ih do vremena kad će djeca moći sama čitati kakvo je uzbuđenje vladalo dok si dolazila na svijet  :Heart:

----------


## Frida

Kaleb je prekrasan, a mama zrači!   :Love:

----------


## fjora

čestitke Luni i Mari, njihovim muževima i malim bebicama  :D 
Kaleb je presladak!!

----------


## Mima

Ajme Kaleb je stvarno prekrasan, kako se samo smije, sad sam se baš raznježila   :Heart:  
A ni mama nije loša   :Grin:  Čestitke od srca.

----------


## Nika

Luna je predivna na slici, kako samo zračiš.  :Heart:  

Kaleb je pravi micek.  :Saint:

----------


## momze

Luna, prekrasni ste oboje!   :Heart:  A Kaleb se smijesi tako malen!

----------


## Mirta30

Izgledate kao iz bajke  :Heart:

----------


## yavanna

potpisujem sve od riječi do riječi, čestitke Mari&Mirti i Luni&Kalebu! Slike...nemam riječi!  :Heart:

----------


## srecica

> Izgledate kao iz bajke


Potpisujem   :Heart:  
Predivni ste oboje.

----------


## macek

Luna, predivni ste..

----------


## anki

ja sam tek sad otvorila komp...a kad ono  :shock: ..prošla kroz dva poroda u jednom dahu! I šta reci?!?
ČESTITAM!  :D

----------


## dee-dee

Cestitke!!!!!   :Heart:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Cure cestitam!  :D   :Heart:   :Love:  

Maleni Kaleb se prekrasno smijesi!  :Smile:  To mi nekako govori da je porod bio tocno kakav treba biti jer inace bebama treba puuuuno dulje za prvi osmijeh. Bravo na tome!

 :Heart:

----------


## snorki

> Dok se Luna ne vrati na forum ,evo par slikica malog švrće i sretne mame:
> 
> http://free-zg.t-com.hr/tristana/pic03.jpg
> http://free-zg.t-com.hr/tristana/pic02.jpg
> http://free-zg.t-com.hr/tristana/pic01.jpg


Sto bi jedno, sad je dvoje :D Sto je Boziji dar, prrirode dar... sta god da je, prekrasno je  :Saint:  
Kaleb je presladak sa onim dignutim rucicama  :Love:

----------


## Amalthea

Woooooooow! 
Pre-pre-preslatko dijete. (I mama, ofkors!) Congratulations još jednom!

----------


## anchi

Oduševile su me slike!!!! Bez riječi!!! :D

----------


## plashljivo_pile

prekrasne slikice   :Heart:

----------


## mina

Stvarno su prekrasne slike, i mama i Kaleb  :Heart:

----------


## Dia

mara cestitke... :D  :D  :D 

kaleb je presladak...  :Kiss:  

beso   :Love:   mamama

----------


## Brunda

Malecki bombončić!
A smiješak... sigurno se tek nacikio pa gušta   :Heart:

----------


## bibai

Prekrasne slikice. Ne zna se tko je zadovoljniji mama ili beba.   :Heart:  
Uživajte!

Čestitke i Mari i njenoj obitelji!

----------


## toma_06

čestitke curama  :D

----------


## Ana29

Prekrasan je, a kakvu samo kosicu ima   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Školjkica

cure cestitke od mene, upoznala sam vas na rasprodaji, 
ja sam se totalno rascmoljila nad slikama Kaleba, samo šta nisam slinila po ekranu, hormoni mi divljaju

----------


## buby

cijela priča sa našim curkama je mrak, nemam riječi, koliko adrenalina
čestitam od srca objema i šaljem   :Heart:  njihovim   :Saint:  
predivno je pratiti sve forumašice kako se udruže  :Love:

----------


## mamazika

Kako je Luna prošla s anestezijom i kiretažom, je li brzo dobila Kaleba?

----------


## Kristina1

Kaleb je diiivan!  :Heart:  Koji dugi prstići... :još jedno srce:

----------


## apricot

> Kako je Luna prošla s anestezijom i kiretažom, je li brzo dobila Kaleba?


koliko znam, u ponoć je cicao.

----------


## ms. ivy

prekrasni i presretni mama i sinčić   :Heart:

----------


## Ancica

Prekrasni ste oboje, Luna i Kalebe   :Heart:  

Mara i Mirta, cestitke od srca   :Heart:

----------


## irenask

sretna beba  :Love:

----------


## Romy

Kaže Luna da mali cica k'o veliki, ona se super osjeća, ova mala krasota od bebice koja se smiješi je sa svojom mamom 24 sata, uspjela je izdrilati cijelu bolnicu.... :D , no u to nismo ni sumnjali  :Wink:  . 
Kaleb ima puno kosice, pa kaže da mu stalno slaže neke frizurice. A malac je stvarno krasan....čula sam ga danas na telefon kako kmeči  :Heart:

----------


## miha

Luna, mislim da ćeš biti inspiracija svim budućim rodiljama... svaka čast :D ! 

mali je divan, a ti nakon svega - kao da ničeg nije ni bilo... predivni ste!!!

----------


## frka20

slike su preslatke i predivne!!!!! :D  :D 
A Kaleb je ko bombončić   :Love:

----------


## mrkvica

kaleb je pravi frajer!!! Koja kosica.... Imat će Luna pune ruke posla kad ga cure ugledaju  :Smile:  

Luna, izgledaš super i ti i sinčić ste strašni  :Smile:   ja i mm smo se totalno raznježili i već zamišljamo kakav će naš mali Marin biti....

----------


## Vrijeska

ajooooj... sva sam se rastopila .... :Heart:  

kad ću više roditi ....

----------


## Roko_mama

Čestitam od srca Luni i Mari 
a Kaleb je presladak   :Heart:

----------


## pcelica

Luna i Mara čestitam!
 :Love:   Kalebu, presladak je!

----------


## wewa

Cestitam jos jednom, ovaj put objema sretnim porodicama!  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Leki

Cestitke, u dahu sam jutros cim sam dosla na posao procitala svih 5 stranica i rascmoljila se. Uzivajte u bebacima.

----------


## Amelie32

Pratim ovo od petka kao kakav napeti krimić.
Cure bravo za vas i bebice  :D , čestitam !  :Love:

----------


## ASTRA

:Heart:

----------


## karmen

Čestitke i od mene!

----------


## TIGY

preslatki je mali Kaleb, čestitam novopečenim roditeljima ...   :Heart:   !!!

----------


## aries24

prekrasno   :Heart:  

odoh i ja odmah napraviti još jedno

----------


## anjica

prekrasno    :Heart:  
 :Love:

----------


## klarita

I ja sam jedna od onih što kasne  :Embarassed:  

U svakom slučaju ,super završnica !!Dobili smo dvije bebuške,KAleb je presretan,kao da sam ponovo vidjela moju Teu,Kaleb joj je slika i prilika,posebno kosica!!

MAma super izgleda,nakon svega što je prošla svaka čast LUna!!

Čestitam i MAri i Mirti,uživajte cure!!!  :Love:

----------


## barakuda

Joj koje fotke, sva sam se rastopila!Kaleb je vec sada pravi mali playboy, vec su sve forumasice pale na njegov osmjeh, a Luna zraci  :D  Ma jedva cekam da i ja rodim   :Laughing:

----------


## Vrijeska

Jesu li cure (i dečko) već doma?

----------


## cekana

Prekrasni ste  :Heart:  Čestitke i od nas!!!

----------


## mara

Mi samo doma, došle jučer.
Luna je nažalost morala ostati jer je mali dobio žuticu   :Sad:  
No izborila se da ga ide dojiti

.....a taman smo se dogovarale kako bi bilo ok od roda danam prirede svečani doček sa crvenim tepihom, špalrom i mažoretkionjama

----------


## mamma san

Mara , čestitam još jednom!!!   :Love:

----------


## anchi

Evo prepisujem Lunin sms:
'Tata se družio sa sinom sat vremena, a ja izlazim u nedjelju. Stanojević je BOG! A ja idem smišljati koje još pravilo mogu prekršiti  :Smile:  . Puno mi pozdravi sve na forumu!'

Što reći osim: Luna je zakon! Klanj!Klanj!

----------


## Fidji

Jedva čekam da cure malo više napišu o boravku u bolnici.

Mara drago mi je da ste doma.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Cure, što da vam kažem...
Ova dva topica dragi mi je isprintane donio u bolnicu, malo sam se plakala, malo se smijala...
Divne ste, ovakva podrška je nevjerojatna, sva sam se ježila...Nije ni čudo da sam uspjela u svemu što sam naumila kad sam iza sebe imala sve vas i osjećala sam vaše vibre (sad apricot bljuje od moje patetike  :Grin:  ).

Što se sve izdogađalo u proteklih 9 dana, koliko je Kaleb star, stalo bi u omanji roman...Ajmo reći da ne postoji pravilo bolnice koje nisam prekršila/izbjegla/zaobišla ili što već...A ovaj topic čitao se po cijeloj bolnici. Jučer mi je jedan dr. na viziti rekao da mora paziti što radi sa mnom jer će završiti na Rodinom forumu.  :Grin:  

Osoblje SD-a me ODUŠEVILO. Izašli su mi ususret u mjeri koju nisam očekivali ni u ludilu. Uvažavanje mojih zahtjeva na porodu bio je samo početak - bez obzira na 4 dana fototerapije, moje dijete je ISKLJUČIVO DOJENO, bila sam svako malo s njim, ostale dane imala ga na 24satnom rooming inu...Čak ga je i tata vidio i držao ga na rukama i bio s nama na neonatologiji dok smo cikili.

Sad znam: sve je moguće. Samo treba tražiti. Bez mahanja papirima, ružnih riječi, prijetnji. Lijepim riječima i argumentima koji pokazuju da znate o čemu pričate. Nema tog doktora koji mi nije izašao ususret, doista nema. 

Moj i Kalebov boravak u bolnici bio je predug i daleko od onog što sam u trudnoći planirala, ali opet na svoj način lijep i jako poučan. Porodom sam izuzetno zadovoljna - sad kad čitam plan poroda, jedino što je bilo suprotno mojim nekadašnjim željama (a nije se moglo izbjeći ako uzmemo u obzir tijek poroda) jest da sam dobila gel i da su mi prokinuli vodenjak. Sve ostalo bilo je potpuno prirodno. Zahvaljujući najdivnijoj babici na svijetu, nisam rezana i 3 sata nakon poroda sjedila sam sa svojim dragim na foteljama pred odjelom ginekologije i jela sendviče.

Priča s poroda slijedi uskoro. Danas smo stigli doma, Kaleb i njegov tata ušuškani su tu iza mene na trosjedu, a ja ne mogu vjerovati da život može biti ovako lijep. Ne mogu vam opisati koju snagu sad imam u sebi i koje sam granice u stanju pomicati za svoje dijete. Nema više granica.

Svima   :Kiss:  , tipkamo se uskoro.

----------


## Romina

:Love:

----------


## andrea

luna, kaleb  :Love:  

baš mi je drago da je sve na kraju super i da ste zadovoljni  :Heart:

----------


## Fidji

Luna, krasno!  :Love:

----------


## mrkvica

uh Luna, cila sam protrnila od tvog javljanja. Uživaj u ljepoti svog prekrasnog bića i života  :Love:

----------


## Inesica

Luna,   :Love:

----------


## ms. ivy

:Love:

----------


## mamma san

:Love:

----------


## Nika

i opet ja zasuzila  :Heart:

----------


## Školjkica

prekrasno
Luna treba ti dodijeliti orden- Žena Heroj
svaka čast

----------


## Mony

Luna, ovo je pravi uvod u pricu s poroda   :Wink:

----------


## momtobe

Samo da znaš, falila si nam tu na forumu!
Čestitam vam od srca na malom Kalebu!!!

----------


## Frida

Prekrasno!   :Love:

----------


## Ancica

Luna, tebi i cijeloj ti maloj ali snaznoj familiji jedno veliko   :Heart:

----------


## seni

ma super mi je luna to tvoje pomicanje granica.
meni se uvijek cinilo da vecina problema sa nasim rodilistima nije zbog kao lose edukacije (danas u doba interneta, sveopce povezanosti....), vec  vise zbog stava osoblja da je "pacijent/ica" objekt bez prava glasa.

i mislim da kad im se dogodi onaj klik u glavi da im se i ponasanje promjeni.
e pa divno je, da si/ste doprinjeli tom kliku.
uzivajte!   :Heart:

----------


## thalia

Super, super  :D drago mi je da je tako i da ste dobro i doma.

I ja sam i dalje od mišljenja da ne treba vikati i mahati papirima, nego argumentirano i ljudski pristupiti (to se ja tješim, to mi je mantra za sljedećih  dva i pol, tri mjeseca   :Grin:  )


Ma bravo i super za porod i mališu. Čuvajte se   :Wink:

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

> Danas smo stigli doma, Kaleb i njegov tata ušuškani su tu iza mene na trosjedu, a ja ne mogu vjerovati da život može biti ovako lijep. Ne mogu vam opisati koju snagu sad imam u sebi i koje sam granice u stanju pomicati za svoje dijete. Nema više granica.



na ovo sam se totalno raspekmezila   :Love:

----------


## MIJA 32

> Luna Rocco prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Danas smo stigli doma, Kaleb i njegov tata ušuškani su tu iza mene na trosjedu, a ja ne mogu vjerovati da život može biti ovako lijep. Ne mogu vam opisati koju snagu sad imam u sebi i koje sam granice u stanju pomicati za svoje dijete. Nema više granica.
> 
> 
> 
> na ovo sam se totalno raspekmezila


I ja cmoljim na poslu.
Pusa cijeloj happy family  :Love:

----------


## Kristina1

:Love:

----------


## Rency

i jos malo suza,  :Love:

----------


## Felix

tek sad vidim kraj ovog topica. luna, prekrasno!!!!!  :D

----------


## anchi

Luna, trudit ćemo se nastaviti tvoju misiju! 8)

----------


## cekana

Prekrasno Luna, uživaj u toj svojoj novoj snazi i ljubavi i malom   :Saint:

----------


## mamma Juanita

:Heart:

----------


## karmen

Prekrasno i ganutljivo! Najiskrenije čestitke!

----------


## ruby

Krasni ste! Znam točno taj osjećaj! Uživajte u malom čudu   :Love:  !

----------

Tek sad vidjela cijelo poglavlje i da je malac prema vrlo uzbudljivom filmu po istinitom događaju - van  :Wink: 
Uživajte, čestitam!

----------


## irenas

čestitam  :Love:

----------

